# Manfrotto BeFree: good fit for a 6D?



## gigabellone (Oct 30, 2015)

Last year i got a Manfrotto 190 kit, and i have used it just a couple of times because it's too heavy and won't fit in any bags because of its length. I miss having a tripod, and i would love to get a Gitzo, but i find their prices outrageous. I've spotted this Manfrotto BeFree at just 150€, which seems too good (and cheap) to be true. I was wondering if it is sturdy enough to support my 6D and one of my lenses: the tripod is rated for a maximum load of 4kg, and my camera with my heaviest lens won't weigh more than 1.7kg. Has any of you had a real world experience using it?


----------



## Robin (Oct 30, 2015)

It happily does the job with a 5dIII and lenses up to EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM and EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM for 30 second long exposure landscapes when travelling with the family and doesn't take up much room in the suitcase.


----------



## gigabellone (Oct 30, 2015)

Robin said:


> It happily does the job with a 5dIII and lenses up to EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM and EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM for 30 second long exposure landscapes when travelling with the family and doesn't take up much room in the suitcase.



Thanks for the quick and reassuring reply! 

Which one have you got, alu or CF?


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 30, 2015)

I have the CF version and it is surprisingly good with a 5DII / 6D + lenses such as the 24-105L. For years I shunned ultra light tripods thinking they were a waste of money, and insisted on a sophisticated head, but then ended up not always having a decent support with me. The Befree is so light and compact there really is no excuse for not having it with you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2015)

It's a nice looking tripod, but for me the RC2 plate system is a deal-breaker. The lack of a separate panning lock is also problematic. Panoramic views are frequently encountered when traveling, so a tripod intended for travel should facilitate shooting panos. I generally shoots panos with the camera in portrait orientation, meaning an L-bracket is needed. Manfrotto's proprietary clamp isn't Arca-compatible to work with proper L-brackets (Manfrotto has a 'universal' L-plate offering which is quite kludgy). 

My RRS TQC-14 + BH-30 LR is only 1/4 lb heavier, and although it's longer when folded it still fits in an airline-spec carryon hard case. Costs a bit more, though.


----------



## jeanluc (Oct 30, 2015)

For me, it kind of depends on the prospects of the trip.......

I use the RRS TQC-24 with a center column, leveling base and a BH 40........It comes apart and fits in a standard carry on without any issues, although you have to take the column out and the ballhead off. It is heavier, but as I mainly shoot landscapes that is OK. It supports my 5d3 and any lens I own very well. 

If space/weight is an issue, I bring the manfrotto 290 with the BH30; second choice but this is still very solid.

If it is a family vacation with little prospect of chasing waterfalls etc., then I just bring my EOS M, the Manfrotto 290 and a bh 25. 

BTW, for anybody that cares, if you have an EOS M and like it then you will really like the M3..........now we just need RRS to make plates for it...


----------



## gigabellone (Oct 30, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> I have the CF version and it is surprisingly good with a 5DII / 6D + lenses such as the 24-105L. For years I shunned ultra light tripods thinking they were a waste of money, and insisted on a sophisticated head, but then ended up not always having a decent support with me. The Befree is so light and compact there really is no excuse for not having it with you.



That's exactly what i'm facing now: i love my Manfrotto 190, but it's way too heavy and long to carry it for a stroll around the city, so i end up never bringing it along, and then always regret not having the tripod to capture the lovely long exposure i'm seeing in my mind. I want something i can always carry around, and the BeFree seems to fit the bill. It also comes in red! ;D



neuroanatomist said:


> It's a nice looking tripod, but for me the RC2 plate system is a deal-breaker. The lack of a separate panning lock is also problematic. Panoramic views are frequently encountered when traveling, so a tripod intended for travel should facilitate shooting panos. I generally shoots panos with the camera in portrait orientation, meaning an L-bracket is needed. Manfrotto's proprietary clamp isn't Arca-compatible to work with proper L-brackets (Manfrotto has a 'universal' L-plate offering which is quite kludgy).
> 
> My RRS TQC-14 + BH-30 LR is only 1/4 lb heavier, and although it's longer when folded it still fits in an airline-spec carryon hard case. Costs a bit more, though.



Your RRS TQC-14 seems amazing, but it's way out of budget. The lack of compatibility with the Arca plates does not bother me much, but, now that you make me think of it, a pano head would be nice to have. The MeFoto Globetrotter has got it, it's similar in both size and weight, and is also Arca-compatible. I know nothing about the manufacturer though. I have been using Manfrottos for years, and i'm biased towards them, but it would be good to read about real world usage of the MeFoto as well.



jeanluc said:


> For me, it kind of depends on the prospects of the trip.......
> 
> I use the RRS TQC-24 with a center column, leveling base and a BH 40........It comes apart and fits in a standard carry on without any issues, although you have to take the column out and the ballhead off. It is heavier, but as I mainly shoot landscapes that is OK. It supports my 5d3 and any lens I own very well.
> 
> ...



I can't afford neither the cost nor the hassle of owning multiple tripods, so i'm looking to have just one that will always be with me, wheter i'm traveling or just having a walk.


----------



## StoneColdCoffee (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice looking tripod and I like Manfrotto. (I have a 190cxpro4- the middle piece that allows it to turn 90 degrees broke/but is still very usable)

My other tripod is a Benro C2182T. It is a lie flat tripod, which fits well in the bottom of my case and allows me to pack on top of it. just remove the head. There is a newer version of it now.I think you can choose Heads when you purchase or get a used one maybe. It also has a nice bag that it comes in and a center extension piece. I do like it . I use it for everything, including slider/motor setups. 

Hope you find one that suits your needs.


----------



## gregorywood (Oct 30, 2015)

gigabellone said:


> That's exactly what i'm facing now: i love my Manfrotto 190, but it's way too heavy and long to carry it for a stroll around the city, so i end up never bringing it along, and then always regret not having the tripod to capture the lovely long exposure i'm seeing in my mind. I want something i can always carry around, and the BeFree seems to fit the bill. It also comes in red! ;D
> 
> Your RRS TQC-14 seems amazing, but it's way out of budget. The lack of compatibility with the Arca plates does not bother me much, but, now that you make me think of it, a pano head would be nice to have. The MeFoto Globetrotter has got it, it's similar in both size and weight, and is also Arca-compatible. I know nothing about the manufacturer though. I have been using Manfrottos for years, and i'm biased towards them, but it would be good to read about real world usage of the MeFoto as well.
> 
> I can't afford neither the cost nor the hassle of owning multiple tripods, so i'm looking to have just one that will always be with me, wheter i'm traveling or just having a walk.



I also have the Manfrotto 190 and while it's great, it's not very portable. I picked up the MeFoto Globetrotter about a year and a half or so ago and love it. It's stable enough to support my 7D with the 70-200mm f/2.8 attached and it's perfect for a travel tripod. I've had no issues with it and it buy it again without reservation. My Manfrotto 190 now stays setup at home for astro shots from the back yard.

Greg


----------



## LDS (Oct 30, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Manfrotto's proprietary clamp isn't Arca-compatible to work with proper L-brackets (Manfrotto has a 'universal' L-plate offering which is quite kludgy).



This L-plate AFAIK has a dedicated 200PL-14 plate (which is used by RC2 heads as well): http://www.manfrotto.com/l-bracket-q2


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2015)

gigabellone said:


> I have been using Manfrottos for years, and i'm biased towards them, but it would be good to read about real world usage of the MeFoto as well.



Try this concurrent thread:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=28174.0


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2015)

LDS said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Manfrotto's proprietary clamp isn't Arca-compatible to work with proper L-brackets (Manfrotto has a 'universal' L-plate offering which is quite kludgy).
> ...



Yes, that's the kludgy offering to which I was referring.


----------



## LDS (Oct 30, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, that's the kludgy offering to which I was referring.



May I ask why you find it kludgy?


----------



## Robin (Oct 30, 2015)

Alu. It's fine. Mine goes on every family holiday. 

I agree that the RC2 could be better, but no need for me to switch to arca (I'd have to do this on the befree, a gitzo and on a monopod). An RC2 plate is always on the 5dIII as it holds in the bottom connection on my luma labs strap (which is excellent). 

One day I'll no doubt convince myself that I need a RRS carbon fibre set up with a self-levelling head...


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 30, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



It may not win any style awards but it get the job done at a reasonable price. With regard to a rotating head to help panoramic shooting, this is only any use if your head and tripod also have spirit levels to get the whole rig true, or at least so I have found. 

The head is simple but effective within the limitations of what it can do. What I was looking for in a lightweight tripod was something that I wouldn't know I was carrying, and the Befree excels here: it is so short and light at 1.1 kg. I recently took it up a couple of mountains in Wales and I can honestly say I didn't know I was carrying it - unlike the 5D and a couple of zoom lenses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2015)

LDS said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that's the kludgy offering to which I was referring.
> ...



If I want to connect a remote shutter release cable, I'd need to add space between body and upright plate. That gap results in more flex, meaning more vibration...when vibration control is the reason for using the cable release in the first place. Kludgy. If I want to change my battery, I'd need to remove the Manfrotto bracket entirely. Kludgy. 

With my dedicated bracket, I can access the ports, there's even a notch for the 90° remote cable plug. I can swap batteries with the bracket installed. 

Then there's the RC2 plate/clamp setup. It doesn't lock securely in place. The locking pin means it won't fall out, but there's play between 'locked' clamp and plate...and play means vibration. Kludgy. The Arca Swiss dovetail is a secure connection. Manfrotto has the RC4/5 which are secure connections...and huge platse. Kludgy. 

I generally like Manfrotto – good compromise between quality and value. But the RC2 clamp is a weak point, on its own and because it precludes dedicated L-plates. 




Sporgon said:


> It may not win any style awards but it get the job done at a reasonable price. With regard to a rotating head to help panoramic shooting, this is only any use if your head and tripod also have spirit levels to get the whole rig true, or at least so I have found.



I do have a proper pano setup (RRS TVC-33 with leveling base, BH-55 and nodal slide for single row; PG-02 LLR for multirow), but I find I get very good results with just the travel setup. Shooting in portrait, a little wider than needed, and there's buffer space and ample resolution to rotate and crop.


----------



## LDS (Oct 31, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> If I want to connect a remote shutter release cable, I'd need to add space between body and upright plate. That gap results in more flex, meaning more vibration...when vibration control is the reason for using the cable release in the first place. Kludgy. If I want to change my battery, I'd need to remove the Manfrotto bracket entirely. Kludgy.
> With my dedicated bracket, I can access the ports, there's even a notch for the 90° remote cable plug. I can swap batteries with the bracket installed.
> Then there's the RC2 plate/clamp setup. It doesn't lock securely in place. The locking pin means it won't fall out, but there's play between 'locked' clamp and plate...and play means vibration. Kludgy. The Arca Swiss dovetail is a secure



Ah, OK, I misunderstood your "universal" meaning the plate, not the camera - I agree that a dedicated L bracket can be designed to give easy access to camera doors and connector, while it's a bit more complex with one designed to support any model. I don't find play in a properly secured RC2, but I agree the Arca Swiss one is better - just it's difficult to find in less expensive devices. Now Manfrotto too has introduced their QR6 plates, which are Arca Swiss compatible.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 31, 2015)

LDS said:


> Now Manfrotto too has introduced their QR6 plates, which are Arca Swiss compatible.



Indeed, and your statement is quite true as written...specifically as written. The Q6 plate is compatible with Arca-Swiss clamps. You might assume that the converse is true, but you'd be wrong. The corresponding Manfrotto clamp is *not* compatible with Arca-Swiss type plates, but rather only with the Manfrotto plate. So if you buy a Q6 type head from Manfrotto assuming you'll be able to use your Kirk L-bracket or your Wimberley lens plate with it, you'll be as they say, SOL.


----------



## martti (Oct 31, 2015)

Benro makes tripods that look exactly like Gitzo but cost a lot less. If I understood correctly, they are using the same carbon fiber as Gitzo. Eight years ago when my income was much better, I got a Gitzo 1227. You can get spare parts for it...I get a lot of sand everywhere so I took it apart and changed the lithium grease inside. It is good as new. RRS quality is a pleasure to use but the Asians are coming and copying everything and sellling stuff at killer prices. Dedicated L-brackets and stuff. Even Markins ballheads.


----------



## LDS (Nov 2, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> The corresponding Manfrotto clamp is *not* compatible with Arca-Swiss type plates, but rather only with the Manfrotto plate. So if you buy a Q6 type head from Manfrotto assuming you'll be able to use your Kirk L-bracket or your Wimberley lens plate with it, you'll be as they say, SOL.



Actually, it _should_ be compatible, but I read reports about it not being fully too. I'll ask Manfrotto - after all since Arca Swiss became a de-facto standard, it's pretty stupid not supporting it fully.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 2, 2015)

LDS said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The corresponding Manfrotto clamp is *not* compatible with Arca-Swiss type plates, but rather only with the Manfrotto plate. So if you buy a Q6 type head from Manfrotto assuming you'll be able to use your Kirk L-bracket or your Wimberley lens plate with it, you'll be as they say, SOL.
> ...



http://www.scvphotoideas.com/2013/08/manfrotto-q6-top-lock-qr-adaptor.html?m=1

That was a couple years ago, I also tried my RRS L-plate in a Q6 head in a shop and found the same. Maybe they've silently updated the head? Interested to hear what they say.


----------



## crank47 (Nov 17, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I bought a MSQ6 adapter for my 054 ball head a month ago, Manfrotto silently made a fix by machining down the base of the adapter. I use an L plate and the plate from my Capture Pro on it with no problem. Just to let you guys know.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Nov 17, 2015)

I have the Carbon befree, I like the tripod for what it is, very light and compact and great strapped to my main bag, got it as I often forget or rather not plan my days around lugging my main tripod about, I like the 200PL system and have a number of plates on lenses so no need to keep remounting them, also have the BlackRapid screws on the PL plates so can hook up my strap easy. It's overpriced IMO but....photography...none of it seems cheap.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 17, 2015)

crank47 said:


> I bought a MSQ6 adapter for my 054 ball head a month ago, Manfrotto silently made a fix by machining down the base of the adapter. I use an L plate and the plate from my Capture Pro on it with no problem. Just to let you guys know.



Thanks for the info - good to know!


----------

